# Best Reliable Locals who accept Venmo or Cash App for payment?



## Headstrong (Mar 5, 2021)

I can't do MG/WU anymore. They always deny my transactions, probably from too many of them in the past. 

Which sources on here accept Venmo or Cash App for payment? So much easier to use.....

I only ask like this so I don't have to email every single source. PM me if not want to post openly.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2021)

None, nobody accepts those methods, they’re trackable. All sources use btc, since its currently the safest method available today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 6, 2021)

Using Venmo, cashapp or *gasp* PayPal while it's convenient it is very risky for both parties. Bitcoin is a better idea and you can use CashApp to buy btc and transfer to an external wallet, then pay your source for your order.


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 10, 2021)

Well at least BTC is not that easy to track as WU where both sender and receiver have to show ID.
BTC is alot easier to use than WU too. Receiver desnt have to go to pick up funds either.. More convenient anyways. WU/MG are prehistoric methods of payment these days 
Oh and nobody gives a fuck about people who order steroids, LE is more concerned about drug distributors so I doubt they track BTC transfers.. especially if they dont do this to WU/MG transfers..


----------



## GearProRep (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah I’m definitely not trying to pile on but Bitcoin is the future for now so everyone really should learn how to use it. It’s better, safer, smarter, etc. etc. for everyone involved. I know it’s hard but sometimes change is good. It’s time to let those old methods die.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 15, 2021)

GearProRep said:


> Yeah I’m definitely not trying to pile on but Bitcoin is the future for now so everyone really should learn how to use it. It’s better, safer, smarter, etc. etc. for everyone involved. I know it’s hard but sometimes change is good. It’s time to let those old methods die.



Bitcoin is a Giant Pain in the Ass!


----------



## Caxxis (Mar 18, 2021)

look at buying bitcoin with
ABRA 
Paybis.com

Use a Debit card and you get your BTC within the hour , most times.
WU are blocking names real fast, pick ups are only 1 or 2 a week per name.


----------



## Caxxis (Mar 18, 2021)

Or if your worried about the volatility of BTC (54k one day, then over 60k the next!)
You can buy TRUE USD or Tether. Most will accept. They are 1:1. 1 USD = 1 Tether/True USD. 
Saves you loosing money if you cant pay right away


----------

